# What Should I Do??



## rsmproductions (Jan 5, 2008)

Ok, I can't seem to make a decision and therefore I'm coming to you for your suggestions. I really really really want to get an AMS Jackson Sharpe Combine to add to my passenger train. I have a coach unmarked in the Denver Rio Grande color scheme. But I can't find the combine anywhere...not even the Accucraft website. Everyone is "sold out". So...do I buy another color possibly with markings and just repaint both cars to match? Or do I buy another coach and buy the GAL product that effectively transforms the coach into a combine. I'm most likely going to weather them a little for realism so perhaps doing the repaint is the way to go.

I know...tough decisions...

Thanks,
Richard


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Modifying a coach into a combine will still require you painting both cars to get a matching color. Also, how many projects have you started and not finished? If you're like me, I start projects but have a hard time finishing them. I suggest buying a combine of another road and painting both coach and combine to match.


----------



## rsmproductions (Jan 5, 2008)

Umm...I don't know what you are talking about?? Me?? Unfinished projects?? I'm kidding of course...I need to get out and get my mainline up and running but I've been derailed by my son wanting me to work on his wooden Thomas train table. 

But I am giving your thought of buying the different color combine and just repainting them...in the long run its a little less expensive and not as much work. 

Thanks for the suggestion. 
Richard


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Richard,

Have you checked with Jonathan Bliese at EMW in Chino? His site now shows he is SOLD OUT of the GOLD combine. But he does show that he has the red (RGS), green (D&RGW) and green UNLETTERED.

https://rctrains.com/amsrollingstock1_20.3.htm

Give him a call. Actually I'm going to see him this Saturday morning.


----------



## rsmproductions (Jan 5, 2008)

Gary...thanks for the heads up...I'll check things out. I'm taking a first time trip on Monday to Tehachepi to see what looks to be an amazing Gold Coast Station. After our local guy Roy retired a several months ago we have nothing here in the local Fresno area...very bummed!


----------



## rsmproductions (Jan 5, 2008)

Gary...I checked out his site yesterday and saw the "sold out" next to the combine and remember moving on...I didn't look closely enough at the "available in..." my bad! Thanks again for the heads up


----------



## steam5 (Jun 22, 2008)

I was in a similar situation. I decided to purchase a red D&RGW combine and when I have the time I would more than likely repaint to green. 

Here's a post where I asked about matching the AMS green 
http://www.mylargescale.com/Community/Forums/tabid/56/aff/8/aft/121896/afv/topic/Default.aspx 

Alan


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By rsmproductions on 27 Jun 2013 12:59 AM 
Gary...I checked out his site yesterday and saw the "sold out" next to the combine and remember moving on...I didn't look closely enough at the "available in..." my bad! Thanks again for the heads up Richard,

I saw Jonathan this morning and asked him about the availability of the AMS J&S combines. He said he is now out of everything EXCEPT red unlettered AND these are down to two or three left! Sorry.


----------



## mickey (Jan 28, 2009)

So my first question is are they not making them anymore?


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

Accucraft e-store on eBay have one but they want a pound of flesh for it @ $466 
Accucraft eBay - D&RGW Green Combine

Accucraft Store have the plain green combine for $319 
Accucraft Store - Green Combine 

Silver State Trains have a C&S Green Combine for $239.99 
Silver State Trains - C&S Green Combine 

WI Trains have the D&RGW Combine listed for $239.99 not sure if in stock though.
WI Trains - Accucraft Coaches/Combines 

Andrew


----------

